# Blockage problem with Odea Giro Plus



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Last week i tried doing a couple of shots from my Saeco Odea Giro Plus and noticed that it was just slightly brown coloured water being dispensed instead of a shot of espresso. After a few minutes of investigation i noticed the ground coffee outlet conveyor was completely blocked with grounds. I carefully released all the grounds and hoovered it out then tried again and the same thing happened. Checked the grounds outlet and it was blocked again so i dismantled the machine and found the coffee blockage went right up the ground coffee outlet, and had blocked up the "CONVOGLIAT.CONDENSA GRUP.CAF (sorry thats what its described as on the exploded parts diagram)" which is a small tube extending from the top of the grinder unit. I cleaned that out and the actual exit hole from the grinder was blocked as well so cleaned that out.

After all that it started working again, then a couple of days later it happened again, its all cleaned up and its been fine for a couple of days now.

If anyone wants to see the parts in question i've uploaded the exploded parts diagram here, http://www.americanthunder.co.uk/coffee/odea.pdf

The blockage starts at the piece on Page 4, Part No 9 then backs up right through Page 4, Part No 17. Part No 31 is the contains the exit hole for the grounds and that was blocked up as well.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

